# أسرع 50 مرة.. أوروبا تطرق أبواب الجيل السادس



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2021)

تقنية الجيل الخامس تتوسع حتى إذا كان انتشارها يمثل تحديا تقنيا واجتماعيا (الفرنسية)



يتحول  المشغلون الرئيسيون بشكل تدريجي إلى استخدام تقنية الجيل الخامس في جميع  أنحاء العالم، ولكن يبدو أن أوروبا تركز حاليا على الانتقال إلى اعتماد  تقنيات الجيل السادس وما ينطوي على ذلك من تحديات على مستوى السيادة  الرقمية.
 وتحدث غيلداس دي روسو، في تقرير نشرته صحيفة "لوفيغارو" (Le Figaro) الفرنسية، عن تزايد شعبية تقنية الجيل الخامس في العالم واستمرار انتشارها بشكل سريع في فرنسا في نهاية عام 2020.
 وقال الكاتب إن تقنية الجيل الخامس ستغزو فرنسا، وقد بدأ الحديث عن  تقنيات الجيل السادس، لكن من غير المتوقع أن تدخل نطاق الخدمة قبل عام  2030.
*
*

* السيادة الرقمية*

 بالنسبة للأوروبيين، فإن المجازفة أمر لا بد منه أسوة بالدول الأخرى،  فقد اتخذت بعض البلدان الآسيوية خيارها بالنسبة للمستقبل، فمثلا تراهن  كوريا الجنوبية على قواعدها الصناعية، في حين أعلنت الصين العام الماضي  إطلاق قمر اصطناعي تجريبي من الجيل السادس.
 أما أوروبا، فقد تنطلق بحلول السنة المقبلة في مشروع البحث "إيكزا إكس"  (Hexa-X) الذي تقوده الشركة المصنعة للمعدات الفنلندية "نوكيا"، وتموله  جزئيا المفوضية الأوروبية؛ وهو يهدف إلى تطوير "التقنيات الأساسية" التي من  شأنها أن تشكل الجيل الخامس، من أجل تمهيد الطريق للجيل القادم من الشبكات  اللاسلكية وربط العالمين البشري والمادي بالعالم الرقمي.







أوروبا قد تنطلق بحلول السنة المقبلة في مشروع البحث "إيكزا إكس" (غيتي) *
*

*القوة والسرعة*

 بالنظر إلى عدم وضوح الخطوط العريضة على المستوى الفني، يفترض أن سرعة  نقل البيانات باستخدام تقنية الجيل السادس ستكون أسرع 50 مرة مقارنة بالجيل  الخامس.
 وبالمثل، يمكن أن تنخفض فترة الانتظار إلى أقل من ملي ثانية واحدة.  للقيام بذلك، يتعين على تقنيات الجيل السادس التحول إلى نطاق تردد  تيراهيرتز في الوقت الذي تستخدم فيه تقنيات الجيل الخامس ترددات مليمترية  تصل إلى 30 غيغاهيرتز.
 سيفتح هذا التقدم الباب أمام المناقشات التي تتناول مواضيع مثل الضرر  الافتراضي للترددات والأسئلة المشروعة حول الحاجة إلى مثل هذا التقدم.
*
*

*تعدد الاستعمالات*

 إن نطاق استعمال هذه التقنية يتجاوز قدرة المرء على التخيل، من الجراحة  عن بعد والاجتماعات الثلاثية الأبعاد، إلى السيارات الذاتية القيادة والمدن  الذكية
 وفي عالم تحكمه تقنية الجيل السادس، يمكن ظهور أشكال جديدة من الترفيه.  وإلى جانب الذكاء الاصطناعي، قد يكون لهذه التكنولوجيا تأثير على إدارة  الموارد والتنوع البيولوجي والتنبؤ بالطقس وحتى على تغير المناخ.


https://www.aljazeera.net/news/scie.../12/31/هل-تفضل-الجيل-الخامس-أم-السادس؟-أوروبا


----------

